# She feels stuck



## Hooverworld16 (Apr 6, 2016)

I really do love my wife and she just doesn't think I've changed I'm ignorant and immature Petty and I'm really not I really change all those ways because I didn't love her. We have been married two months on thursday and she not happy. Im not happy because she isnt i love her so much im willing to walk away to see her happy all my life all I've known is hurt so all I'm going to ever gonna know. Since we have been married she doesn't act like she married at all so yes I am angry I am kind of angry that she keeps talking to the females I asked her not to talk to because they're in love with her regardless how their relationships were weather they were friends or not before me I just feel that they are in love with her still to this day so why continue having a friendship.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sorry you are having this trouble but glad you found TAM. Your post is too sparse to give any help. Can you start from the beginning? How is it that you think that you have acted badly? .


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Do you think your wife is not interested in men but married you anyway? Can you explain more of the issue so we can help you more?


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

OP may be a woman.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

Catherine602 said:


> OP may be a woman.


Wow, you are right about that! I’m mad I didn’t even think of that. OP, can you clarify some things so we can help you in your situation a little better?


----------

